# Broiled Oysters



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's a recipe for those of you who want to change it up from the traditional raw or steamed oysters. It's also a good recipe for those of you who are scared to eat raw oysters.

12 live oysters
a box of kosher salt

Shuck oysters and save the bottom half of the shells. Pour a box of Kosher salt into a broiler pan and arrange oysters shells on top of kosher salt. The kosher salt will help keep the oyster shells in place. Then cook in broiler on high for 3 minutes, be sure not to over cook the oysters. Serve immediately with lemon wedges and your favorite cocktail sauce or hot sauce.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Throw a little peice of bacon and a little bit of garlic on the oyster before you put it in the broiler...... Mmmmmm !!

Good one Anthony.  

I got 2 doz 2 weekends ago and I was going to cook some but after I shucked the first few, I couldnt bring my self to cook them. They were nice and salty. I watched the daytona 500 and slurped them down with a nice cold Bud. Just doesnt get much better.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Oldbay, I may try that next time around. The problem is that live oysters are hard to come by in my neck of the woods. I know of a good place in laurel that has great seafood, but it is a little pricey. When I make broiled oysters, I always end up eating a few raw ones, they sure are good.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Oysters*

If you are ever in Bethesda, hit Blacks Bar and Kitchen. They have a $0.50 oyster night. Good fresh oysters, cheap beers. Worth the trip.


----------

